# Wanted to buy Stock Softball Transfers



## Twirlstuff (Nov 12, 2007)

I am looking for new softball transfers to offer my customers. I would appreciate any information on companies that might offer them.

Thanks,

MaLia Merrick
Twirlstuff Sportswear 
www.twirlstuff.com


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

ProWorld is one company - 
Sports and Games T-Shirt Heat Transfers: Softball T-Shirt Iron-On Designs


----------



## denck (Apr 7, 2009)

ace layouts2


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

denck said:


> ace layouts2



These aren't stock transfers. Stock means ready to apply off the shelf with no need for customizing.

Here is a list of transfer companies. Most will have stock softball.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/p77679-post3.html


----------



## Twirlstuff (Nov 12, 2007)

I am looking for stock designs that are generic to any softball player. I typicaly print a customer design for the specific events and then offer 30 to 40 other generic softball t-shirts. 

Thanks for the information. MaLia


----------



## GSSATerry (Feb 29, 2008)

Twirlstuff,

There are some great option out in the market.

If you search " Transfers" "Custom Transfers" " Baseball Transfers" you will find more than you can use.

If you want some free samples e-mail me and I can send you some.

Good luck,


----------



## blingalatte (Mar 13, 2013)

Can anyone tell me where I could find these transfers? I have been searching for them online and am not having any luck. I know they have to be a transfer because I have seen different places selling them but on different shirts. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

